# Reasonable Christmas (or Eve) brunch/dinner?



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife and I just relocated here and we are looking for a reasonably priced Christmas/Christmas Eve brunch or dinner. I know TimeOut.Dubai has a ton of them, but they are generally overpriced (seriously - 1200 aed for dinner? I can feel my mother's eyes penetrating my skull for even pondering it). 

Ideas?

tx. -mike


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you want to eat, if it's western turkey etc. then try the 3 and 4 star hotels in Deira and Bur Dubai - there's that steakhouse at the top of Rydges Plaza for example, if you want something a bit different try the non-licensed places on Al Diyafa road in satwa. Also look at the bars like Fibber's, Waxy's and Double Deckers (to name but 3) they'll probably have something similar to their 5 beers and loadsa grub for 75chips type promo...


----------

